# Nate Wins Slam Dunk Contest



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I did not watch the event but according to a friend of mine he beat Andre Iguodala in a dunk off.


GO KNICKS AND GO NATE ROBINSON 

At least we're not completely shut out from the ASG


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

F-i-x-e-d


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah, nate!!!!!!!!!

and **** everyone whos gonna whine about it.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

it wasn't fixed. if nate didn't make so many errors, everything he did except for AI2's behind the backboard would've had perfect 50's


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ya'll know everyone is gonna start hatin'. AI2's last dunk sucked. Boring. been done 100 times before. Nate's last was awesome. Shows how athletic he is too that he could keep going after so many tries.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

wilon_1 said:


> Ya'll know everyone is gonna start hatin'. AI2's last dunk sucked. Boring. been done 100 times before. Nate's last was awesome. Shows how athletic he is too that he could keep going after so many tries.


agreed. between the legs? nate had in between the legs, but no one's seen someone so small do it before, but at AI2's height it's so boring used over and over again


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

sorry homers but the dunk contest has officially been ruined when u get 14 tries to do one dunk and still get a 47...pathetic...iggy won this.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, because the dunk thats been done by everyone since 1995 should win.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

uhs why? it was dunk off so everything had to be fresh. AI2 knew he needed something new so he can pull of the win, but between the legs just isn't good enough


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> F-i-x-e-d


Yeah and thats why the one judges gave AI's dunk a 10 when he deserved like a 8(under the leg)....it would never have went into OT if Nate wasn't screwed first.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You guys are disgustingly hideous at arguing, what does 5 9's equal? 45? Is that how much he needed to win? Indeed, so getting 4 9's and 1 ten, is like giving him a better score. Once the 'judges' saw that Iggy was going to win, they all the sudden changed the score. On NBA live 2006, you get 3 dunk attempts, granted Nate got 20, that's unbelivable. You'd be hoping that Nate would decline having won, because he's didn't truly win, but this is no cartoon show.

This is the NBA, AND IT STINKS!


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Neither really deserved to be win (just one good dunk from both out of 5), but someone had to.

So the judges went with the crowd favorite.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> You guys are disgustingly hideous at arguing, what does 5 9's equal? 45? Is that how much he needed to win? Indeed, so getting 4 9's and 1 ten, is like giving him a better score. Once the 'judges' saw that Iggy was going to win, they all the sudden changed the score. On NBA live 2006, you get 3 dunk attempts, granted Nate got 20, that's unbelivable. You'd be hoping that Nate would decline having won, because he's didn't truly win, but this is no cartoon show.
> 
> This is the NBA, AND IT STINKS!


HAHA!!! Stop whining, your guy lost, are guy won. Get over it.
NATE THE GREAT!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> You guys are disgustingly hideous at arguing, what does 5 9's equal? 45? Is that how much he needed to win? Indeed, so getting 4 9's and 1 ten, is like giving him a better score. Once the 'judges' saw that Iggy was going to win, they all the sudden changed the score. On NBA live 2006, you get 3 dunk attempts, granted Nate got 20, that's unbelivable. You'd be hoping that Nate would decline having won, because he's didn't truly win, but this is no cartoon show.
> 
> This is the NBA, AND IT STINKS!


cry me a river. This aint NBA Live, besides, NBA 2k is better. Nate won, end of story.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im not a Knicks fan but i thought id come in here and congratulate your player, Nate

i think he deserved to win...A.I's dunks were like eh, after that backboard one....

he kept doing the same thing ....Nate was more creative....and oh man 

HIS HOPS!!! 

hahah :cheers: 


nice night of exciting dunks


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> You guys are disgustingly hideous at arguing, what does 5 9's equal? 45? Is that how much he needed to win? Indeed, so getting 4 9's and 1 ten, is like giving him a better score. Once the 'judges' saw that Iggy was going to win, they all the sudden changed the score. On NBA live 2006, you get 3 dunk attempts, granted Nate got 20, that's unbelivable. You'd be hoping that Nate would decline having won, because he's didn't truly win, but this is no cartoon show.


Hey who is the slam dunk winner of 2006??...who was holding the award??....yeah thank you have a nice day :banana: 

P.S AI was given way to high of a score to even go into OT so please give me a break!
:djparty:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

nate the great looked in great shape!! woot woot!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

but did anyone else notice that kobe was complaining, and said WTF when spudd came out, he also was whining when nate came up and had a disgusted look on his face. i respect him but i would think he would have more sas, that punk @$$ Itch!! 


go nate


----------



## SI Metman (Jan 30, 2004)

All the Sixer fans also seem to neglect that it took AI 3 attempts to do the backboard one with AI.

Nate did the Webb dunk on his first attempt.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

SI Metman said:


> All the Sixer fans also seem to neglect that it took AI 3 attempts to do the backboard one with AI.
> 
> Nate did the Webb dunk on his first attempt.


But see AIs 3 attempts were on the throw and not the actually dunk Nates 40 plus misses were all missed dunk attempts and the only reason the Spud dunk was impressive was because of nates Height and if you really watched the dunk he didnt even really clear Spud his one leg drug on Spuds shoulder after he had to move his head back so he didnt get kicked in the face


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I just wanted to apologize, ya know what? It's all cool, there were some questionable calls, and obviously when a guy goes out there, for your franchise you support them, I didn't mean anything huge to the Knicks organization.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Congrats to Nate, he's a hell of an athelete. For those interested, I found a video of Nate's dunk collection: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5208775554537201745&q=nate+robinson


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> really watched the dunk he didnt even really clear Spud his one leg drug on Spuds shoulder after he had to move his head back so he didnt get kicked in the face


ROFl......hater comment of the year! (That comment was like saying Ariza committed a offensive foul when he slamed over Ben Walace.)
The AI dunk off the backboard was crazy though.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> but did anyone else notice that kobe was complaining, and said WTF when spudd came out, he also was whining when nate came up and had a disgusted look on his face. i respect him but i would think he would have more sas, that punk @$$ Itch!!


hell yeah, kobe's a *****, i don't think he liked nate anyways. like wtf? he gave advice to AI2 when the dunkoff was about to start. wtf was that?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Truknicksfan said:


> Yeah and thats why the one judges gave AI's dunk a 10 when he deserved like a 8(under the leg)....it would never have went into OT if Nate wasn't screwed first.


how about the fact that before the dunk off they lowered iggy's score to make it a tie and a dunk off? u forgot that one didn't u


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Route I-76 said:


> But see AIs 3 attempts were on the throw and not the actually dunk Nates 40 plus misses were all missed dunk attempts and the only reason the Spud dunk was impressive was because of nates Height and if you really watched the dunk he didnt even really clear Spud his one leg drug on Spuds shoulder after he had to move his head back so he didnt get kicked in the face


...and he also took 14 tries to do his other dunk and got a 47 when a 47 should not be given if you have to try 14 times, what happened to a limit on # of attempts? having no limit (limit should be 3 or 4) takes the fun out of it and i have lost all interest...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> You guys are disgustingly hideous at arguing, what does 5 9's equal? 45? Is that how much he needed to win? Indeed, so getting 4 9's and 1 ten, is like giving him a better score. Once the 'judges' saw that Iggy was going to win, they all the sudden changed the score. On NBA live 2006, you get 3 dunk attempts, granted Nate got 20, that's unbelivable. You'd be hoping that Nate would decline having won, because he's didn't truly win, but this is no cartoon show.
> 
> This is the NBA, AND IT STINKS!


 the score was changed from being a tie at 47, to a loss for iggy at 46.

Since when does tying = win?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> the score was changed from being a tie at 47, to a loss for iggy at 46.
> 
> Since when does tying = win?


truth, no way was AI2 going to beat nate anyways.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I dont know where all the Nate's hate come from, Yeah he miss more than AI, But Nate made the most exiting dunks. The AI's best one was the behind the board then he ran out of ideas. he made the between the legs twice IMO, He didnt have idea on what to do in his last chance. Nate put a good show and he derserve it....

another "issue" what about Moses a former 76ers giving 8's to Nate's Dunks. Lets take a look to that one


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I wasnt going to post over here anymore but since TruKnicksfan Keeps try to be a lil smart guy over in our boards i thought id post him a parting gift over here

for you buddy........


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You really like to quit discussions when you don't win. Guess what? Iguodala didn't win. Robinson did. Quit your *****ing, it's over.


----------



## #1NETSfan (Dec 8, 2003)

SI Metman said:


> All the Sixer fans also seem to neglect that it took AI 3 attempts to do the backboard one with AI.
> 
> Nate did the Webb dunk on his first attempt.


It was Nate's attempts v. AI's lack of creativity. Creativity > attempts.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> hell yeah, kobe's a *****, i don't think he liked nate anyways. like wtf? he gave advice to AI2 when the dunkoff was about to start. wtf was that?


Yeah that *******. Who the **** gives other people advice? He should burn in hell for trying to help a fellow player out. Give me a break


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

this is probably the most baitful post there ever was.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> You guys are disgustingly hideous at arguing, what does 5 9's equal? 45? Is that how much he needed to win? Indeed, so getting 4 9's and 1 ten, is like giving him a better score. Once the 'judges' saw that Iggy was going to win, they all the sudden changed the score. On NBA live 2006, you get 3 dunk attempts, granted Nate got 20, that's unbelivable. You'd be hoping that Nate would decline having won, because he's didn't truly win, but this is no cartoon show.
> 
> This is the NBA, AND IT STINKS!


 Even if the judge had not changed the score it would had been another tie, with perhaps another dunk off. But he won't had won on the events that happened, even if the judge had no pulled down his first score.

-Petey


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> Even if the judge had not changed the score it would had been another tie, with perhaps another dunk off. But he won't had won on the events that happened, even if the judge had no pulled down his first score.
> 
> -Petey


THANK YOU PETEY! Iguodola wouldn't have won with that last dunk, it was total garbage, been seen and done by everyone over a hundred times, except when a guy of 5'7" does it because it's never been done. thus, no matter what all you haters say, NATE WON.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> THANK YOU PETEY! Iguodola wouldn't have won with that last dunk, it was total garbage, been seen and done by everyone over a hundred times, except when a guy of 5'7" does it because it's never been done. thus, no matter what all you haters say, NATE WON.


Thanks for holding it down Gotham..I'm back and good looking on smacking the haters around. Nate 2006 Slam Dunk Champ....NY finally representing.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

AI's dunks weren't that impressive after the backboard. Sure I think Nate should have gotten some points taken off for trying that many times, but it still doesn't mean AI had a better performance. I think the scoring was a bit messed up, but the end result was correct. Nate's dunks were more entertaining and innovative than AI's dunk, with the exception to that one backboard dunk.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

personally i think points should have come off for excessive misses, but those weren't the rules.

with the exception of AI2's backboard dunk in the 1st rd. nates dunks were clearly better, he deserved to win.

and this is a televised event , it was over at 11 pm est, if originally the scores were tied they could have just as easily have decided to bump up a judge's score to give iggy the win , but imo because nate had more dunks they could market and was the better story they just gave it to him. besides he tried to win with a dunk he had already done and everyone frowns on lack of creativity.

if the tie had happened and nate was against kobe , i am sure they would have gone kobe's way if overall his dunks were better. those griping should just let it go.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh yeah... 14 tries and still get a good score.. isn't fix at all.... your right.. its not fixed..


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

To fix something, rules would need to be changed and/or ignored. That's not what happened, as has been pointed out ad nauseum. This is actually less of a controversy than when MJ beat 'Nique by going from the FT line. In that contest, Wilkins threw down an insane windmill that could've won it. Here it's all about the rules being lousy. Not Nate's fault. All he did was go out and throw down a few nasty dunks. Can't fault the guy for that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

plus the fact that both guys had misses.


----------

